# Bataleon Jam/Goliath vs. Rome Anthem



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

have u demo'd a bataleon board yet? I'm anxious to try one.

i guess the Jam is a stiffer board than the Goliath, at your weight maybe u'd like the Jam better? :dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

I haven't tried one yet and believe me I would if I could. I've read a lot about it and have found very few bad reviews, but there aren't a ton of people riding them it seems. There is only one shop in Utah that carries them, and they don't have Demo's. But, to be honest, at the price I can get it at I could turn around and sell it pretty easily and no-harm no-foul. I can only snag one most likely so I want to be sure to get the one that suits me best.

I've read some reviews that the Jam is too stiff...and reviews both stiff and soft on the Goliath. This morning I was leaning towards the Goliath.....but tonight I'm leaning towards the Jam. The Jam sure is ugly though


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

I love my Jam. It has good pop, isn't overly stiff, but does a good job of killing chatter and just bombs through the moguls. If you want to add something to the quiver in addition to your Anthem, the Goliath will be more of a contrast. If you're looking to replace the Anthem, the Jam is the way to go. You'll want a 161 in either.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The 2010 Jam is a Cadillac.... It's so fast that it feels like it has a motor, you can run over a small child and not feel it, and you can get some nice pop when needed. 

But Bataleon leaves something lacking IMO.... Edge hold can be an issue. With my style of riding I found the edge hold was insufficient and ultimately became my reason for selling my Jam besides the fact that I fell in love with another board and began cheating on The Jam. 

If your a mild rider that doesn't power everything you do, then a Bataleon will be fine. And based upon the boards in question, the jam is the best pick. However I would suggest a Capita Black Death or Never Summer Premier for you.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Milo303 said:


> Edge hold can be an issue. With my style of riding I found the edge hold was insufficient and ultimately became my reason for selling my Jam besides the fact that I fell in love with another board and began cheating on The Jam.
> 
> If your a mild rider that doesn't power everything you do, then a Bataleon will be fine.


I don't ever find any issue except in really icy conditions. In those instances I just have to be really quick side to side and not load up the turns as much. At those times I wish I had MTX again. Hopefully my new Never Summers (on the way) will work for those days. I keep saying that if Bataleon adds some sort of variable edge tech, I will be fully content. As long as there's some snow on the ground, be it pow or groomers, TBT shines.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Good insite, thank you! This would replace the Anthem, but at some point I may try to get into a shorter, softer board for the spring. Just have to see how things work out.

I wish I could demo the thing, but it's not an option. I think I'll grab the Jam and see how it does.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ha, your situation sounds exactly like mine Rocksvillebeer, im also 185-190 lbs but a inch shorter, 15 yrs exp., riding style is about 70% speed on groomers and about 30% park and natural features, not to much powder or cliff drops out here tho. I also wanted to replace my hard charging board so My boy Milo just hooked me up with his 161 jam wide to fit my 11 boot. It was bit stiffer then I thought but nothing rediculous I strapped in and could definitly still flex it pretty smoothly, with some effort I could prob get the nose up about 17" or so but thats on my carpet lol. going to take it out this weekend for the first time so I will report back with details. but I know what you mean about the anthem, I felt it was lifeless also, and although I like Rome I felt it was just "cheaply" made. I'll tell you this if im really digging this TBT which im assuming I will then I will prob be picking up a Goliath asap for the same reason I want a playfull board (but not a noodle) aswell for days I just want to F&%K around.


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

Sweet, I'd really like to hear your feedback on this. Let me know how it goes for sure.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

another thing I might mention is the jam is stiffer then the anthem


----------



## ScBlack (Dec 9, 2008)

The Goliath will defintely be more playful than the Jam. However, the Jam is stiffer, faster and more stable. Good pop and defintely one fast ass board, just don't expect to butter that thing...if you're not a big park rider, I would totally recommend The Jam...if you can find one, I would go with the 2008-09 one, not too crazy about the rainbow color one this yr. I am kind of curious to try NS SL-R after all the positive reviews on this forum, then again I think TBT spoiled me, I am just afraid I'll be catching more edge without the TBT..


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2009)

I don't really butter or spend much time in the park, but I do enjoy playing around on flat land with little manuals and ollie's, half cabs etc. I haven't been able to compare the Jam side by side with my Anthem, but my feeling was that the Jam was about ths same and I've heard talk that it tends to soften up after some time. I'm still not sure if it's the stiffness of the Anthem that is bothering me, or just the overall design. I always thought of my A-star as reasonably stiff as it was considered a pretty high end freestyle board in it's time.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

ScBlack said:


> if you can find one, I would go with the 2008-09 one, not too crazy about the rainbow color one this yr.


Yea Im not going to Lie when I pulled the jam out of the box I did cringe a little at the grafix but after a day or so of at looking at it, its kinda growing on me. but dont sweat the grafix you can always sticker it up or spray paint it or even get one of those vinyl topsheet wraps and put it completely over the top and customize it or go flat black which Im thinking of doing.


----------



## Milo303 (Apr 6, 2009)

The Jam graphics are cool after you see em in real life... The center of the board is usually covered with snow and then you get the blue and green tips that show, I liked the minimalistic look.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Rocksvillebeer said:


> But, to be honest, at the price I can get it at I could turn around and sell it pretty easily and no-harm no-foul. I can only snag one most likely so I want to be sure to get the one that suits me best.


Where are you getting this deal from, a website? local shop? hook me up, if this jam works out Ill be looking for a goliath pretty soon


----------



## Guest (Dec 24, 2009)

Through a friend who is a rep of sorts. I wish I could spread the love, but he's trying to get more people on the mountain here with Bataleon decks so shipping them elsewhere isn't really isn't his thing. 

I committed to the Jam 161, should get it saturday. I'm pretty stoked. If I like the TBT I may see if I can con him into a Goliath, Evil Twin, or Fun Kink 57 for playing in the spring.


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

I picked up the Jam yesterday, and to be honest I actually kind of like the top graphics. the base graphics aren't very impressive, but I really couldn't care less about looks. Just an observation.

It does feel stiffer than my Anthem side by side, but I'm hoping it will soften up a little. Probably won't have first impressions until next sunday. I'll report back.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

looking fwd to your impressions... might have to snag a bat'n for next year


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok so I actually have 2 bataleon Jams now a 2010 161 wide and a 2009 157 regular which someone was selling around my way for a great price so I couldnt pass it up. I took the 157 out this weekend because I just bought a new pair of boots and they were a whole size smaller the my old boots and when I put them in the bindings on the 161 wide I had almost had no overhang so I might keep that for Utah in 2 weeks or sell it not sure yet. 
my stats:
185 lbs
6' tall
boot: 10.5
15 yrs exp.
style: all mountain, do it all

So even tho the conditions were total shit on the local MT I was at (man made snow and lots of Ice) I loved the Jam, So much fun. it seemed like every run was more fun then the last. The flex on this board is sweet. even tho it has a stiffer flex (which I like) you can definitly still bang out some pretty sick butters. the flex for me is perfect. some how its stiff and responsive but still playful. POP was incredible, edge to edge was effortless and lightning fast, and held a hard carve pretty damn good considering the conditions, no problems over ice. Took it into the park which was my first park run for the season so *I* was alittle sketchy and so were my spins but not the board it def helped me pull thru on a few spins that I would most likely have ate it. hit a few boxes and was still able to do some tail presses, speed on this board is still fast as I was still passing all my friends but a bit slower then my previous board but that board is a speed demon, but this was prob b/c the base was dry as shit so Im sure it will be faster. All in all its a sick board I think I finally found a replacement for my all time favorite board. the more you ride it the more you get used to it and LOVE it. its not a HUGE change with this tbt tech but it is a change and you will feel it, and makes riding that much better and funner. One thing I did notice about the board is, a stupid thing I like to do is bomb it then come to hard straight stop and make a huge spray, and with the tbt instead of stopping on a dime it did that studdered skid thing if you know what I mean. But I prob just have to change the technique a bit and Ill be sending up smoke signals again pretty soon.


----------



## RickB (Oct 29, 2008)

dang it! i gotta try one this season!


----------



## Guest (Dec 29, 2009)

Nice report. Do you prefer the shorter version over the longer 161? I guess it's apples and oranges since the 161 is also the wider version.

I'm excited to give it a try. I swear the thing is talking to me from it's warm resting place in my closet. I can hear it.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

thanks, I havent tried the 161 wide yet, but yea like you said apples n oranges, cuz since the 161 is a wide it is a decent amount stiffer, the think looks like it would be a powder machine. I do usually prefer boards around 160 but I also have a agent thats a 156 and for some reason that board feels way to small for me but the 157 jam feels perfect. go figure. but damn this board is fun to ride im so hyped to get back on it when I head back to the MT in a few days


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

I just got my Jam today, can't wait to get it up to the mtn this weekend and give it a go. Mine is a 161 wide also, but I'm ~250lbs and my solomons are pretty big and bulky for a 10.5 so it fits really well.


----------



## absoludicrous (Mar 26, 2009)

NYinfamous2k2 said:


> Ok so I actually have 2 bataleon Jams now a 2010 161 wide and a 2009 157 regular which someone was selling around my way for a great price so I couldnt pass it up. I took the 157 out this weekend because I just bought a new pair of boots and they were a whole size smaller the my old boots and when I put them in the bindings on the 161 wide I had almost had no overhang so I might keep that for Utah in 2 weeks or sell it not sure yet.
> my stats:
> 185 lbs
> 6' tall
> ...


yeah i took out my jam the other day and it took a little bit of getting used to trying to stop after riding my other boards. it's really fast and you'll love it. wax that thing up and have fun :thumbsup:


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

WaterPog said:


> I just got my Jam today, can't wait to get it up to the mtn this weekend and give it a go. Mine is a 161 wide also, but I'm ~250lbs and my solomons are pretty big and bulky for a 10.5 so it fits really well.


Yea that sounds like a good fit. And my reasoning for getting a wide at the time was I had a size 11 boot and could go either way wide or reg, but figured the quick tbt edge to edge would take away that delay of a normal wide board. but now that I put my 10.5s on it and my toes n heel are just barely on the edge, just seemed to wide for me and this 157 came along and fits perfect. (for ME that is) I do still want to try my 161 this weekend tho.



absoludicrous said:


> yeah i took out my jam the other day and it took a little bit of getting used to trying to stop after riding my other boards. it's really fast and you'll love it. wax that thing up and have fun :thumbsup:


Absolutely, going to wax that B!%ch tonight. I want to see how it holds up at mach speeds this weekend.


----------



## Guest (Jan 4, 2010)

Well I finally got up on the Jam. It didn't really feal that different at first edge to edge. I took it pretty easy for the first couple of runs and at speed when basically pointing it it seemed a little scary. It wasn't that it was unstable or anything, I think I'm just so used to having the edges kind of shimmy a little bit to remind you that they are there, and that doesn't happen on the Jam. So, it "felt" like it wanted to just wash out...like there was nothing to prevent it from going wherever it wanted. After a few runs though, I got used to it and it's definately super smooth edge to edge at speed, and I got more and more confident on it blasting down the groomers by the days end.

We did some back country pow lines, trees, and some choppy tracked out poweder. It really did like to float through the powder, and handled the choppy stuff and trees pretty well. I think when I get a little more comfortable on the board I'll really be able to push it through the trees, because it is very smooth edge to edge.

It's slightly stiffer than my Rome Anthem, but by the end of the day I was starting to get used to the flex a little bit, and I think it will be just fine. The base didn't seem as fast as some of the guys I was riding with, but I also didn't wax it so I'm sure that can be helped.

My only complaint was that there was no reference stance marked on the inserts, so it was kind of a guess figuring out what centered was (the inserts aren't centered, and they aren't simply "15 mm" back), so I had to play around a little bit to get everything setup how I wanted it.

After day one I'm pretty stoked on this board and I'm going to sell my Anthem. I don't think TBT revolutionizes snowboarding, but a lot of what they claim seems to be true. Fast edge to edge, very little chatter, and very forgiving.


----------



## NYinfamous2k2 (Aug 5, 2009)

So I finally got to take my 161 wide jam out this weekend and the flex difference between the 2 is pretty drastic. its like a completely different board. idk if it was the size or width but the thing was stiff. Fortunately we go a nice 7" or so over the weekend and thats ontop of the 13" from mid week. so in the right place there was some deep pow. At first I had this board at a centered stance which worked well, it was a little harder to get that tail to kick out but after 2 runs I set the stance back and it eliminated the slower turn initiation. the stiffness, width and length coupled with the setback made this thing a powder machine, great float fast turns. taking it out the powder onto groomers is where I was worried that the width of the board would be a problem and it would be slow edge to edge. NOPE . to me it didnt feel like a wide board at all so i am definitely going to keep this one also for hard charging days and powder days. There is now way I would take this big cadillac into the park tho. It is so heavy that just olling off rollers, its probably the least amout of air I ever got from a board which is totally contradictory to the 157 regular which I feel I can jump over anything. none the least this board is still the shit for pow and charging hard.



Rocksvillebeer said:


> I don't think TBT revolutionizes snowboarding, but a lot of what they claim seems to be true. Fast edge to edge, very little chatter, and very forgiving.


I feel that ^, yea its nothing TOO CRAZY but it is there in a suttle way and you can feel it, and give a bit of a feel when riding which Im really digging. definitely the more you ride it the more you love it. and I also did notice that they didnt mark the ceneter stance also, ehh no big deal tho nothing you cant do in 2 min with a tape measure. I usually just put them on the board where they look centered then measure and get my width at what I want. then measure from the center of the front binding to the nose and the rear binding to the tail. and move both bindings front or back the same amount of distance till they are even


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

Now that you have rocked the 161 JAM for a bit...what are you final conclusions?


----------



## Guest (Mar 31, 2010)

jerjabs said:


> Now that you have rocked the 161 JAM for a bit...what are you final conclusions?


I like it, but I only put 6 days on it unfortunately. It's still taking some getting used to, but that is the case with any board. I've had a couple days where I couldn't say enough good things about it, and my last day I had a pretty shitty day. I attribute the bad day partially to my bindings having issues and partly to just having one of those days where nothing is going right.

I was hoping to get it up in the spring conditions but other things have kind of taken over in the last 4 weeks so I haven't been able to ride.

I'm looking forward to slapping a new set of bindings on it next year and hopefully getting a lot more days in.


----------



## WaterPog (Mar 23, 2009)

I'm lovin' it for sure. Only "bad" thing to say about it is that it tends to yaw when going slowly at shallow edge angles which has taken some getting used to when riding cat tracks and such.


----------

